

Ask HN: What problem is Facebook solving? - ceekay

When we talk about startup ideas the first question that people ask is &quot;What problem are you solving?&quot;. What problem is Facebook solving ?
======
10098
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanity](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vanity)

------
skidoo
Keeping mothers occupied.

